# [EVDL] led brake lights: white or red?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dale henderson wrote:
> > if want to replace my lights with leds which would be brighter behind the red lens a red led or white?
> 
> Red. The red lens will filter out almost all the light from the white
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Also, red *should* be cheaper for the same brightness...



> James Massey <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > At 01:18 PM 27/04/2010, harry wrote:
> > >if want to replace my lights with leds which would be brighter
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Dale,

> if want to replace my lights with leds which would be brighter behind the red lens a red led or white?


I would use red; as others have said. Another advantage is if the lens breaks, then the light will still be red.

I'm just replaced most of the turn signals and marker lights in my xA -- if you replace the turn signals, you must also replace the flasher unit with a load independent one. Because, if you do not, the lights will flash about 2X faster -- it is acting like you have a bulb out, and it is designed to do this. I bought my LEDs from SuperBrightLED and they sell a number of this kind of flasher -- I paid $13 for mine. 

Sincerely, Neil
http://neilblanchard.vox.com/library/posts/




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You can get LED unit for a desiel truck about same size as light you have 
now pretty cheap
several places have, superbrights, local desiel truck supply also has small 
round one may fit old style
british/ Crocker cast tail light
I'm running the LED light that mounts vertical on trailer
on bike i have horozontal, blinding bright
how is your bike running ?
i require more information, thats a killer bike!
please give an update

Message: 23
Date: Mon, 26 Apr 2010 20:18:42 -0700 (PDT)
From: dale henderson <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] led brake lights: white or red?
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii

if want to replace my lights with leds which would be brighter behind the 
red lens a red led or white?

harry

Albuquerque, NM
current bike: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1179
current non-bike: http://evalbum.com/1581



_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

